# Creating a case



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

As a Summer project (or D+T one, if I can - Yes, im still in school), I want to make my own case.

The main material will be acrylic, so i was wondering if anyone knew what kind of temperatures it could take? I will have a motherboard tray, and drive enclosures from an old case. so thats a bit less work to do...

Also, how effective are air intakes on the sides, just back from the fascia? My plan is to have a solid face, with a lit symbol (no idea what) on it.










A is where i plan to locate the power, reset and (if i can find a way to wire it) disc eject buttons. On the opposite side i plan to put Audio and usb.

B is where the holes would be (meshed over, possibly a filter if i can find a way to allow easy access).

Blue is the intake fans 

Red is the exhaust fans (with another on the PSU)


I think thats the main questions covered - any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Raptorkid


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got one i made from plywood, and forcifer has made several.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-log-hybrid-twist-209995.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-insan1ty-232654.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-fiery-pc-212737.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/project-silverstoned-221108.html


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, ill take a look at those...


----------



## TechSOS (Nov 16, 2008)

Air-flow is extremely important regarding custom-built computers, or any for that matter. Here is a good diagram showing how air-flow should be regulated.









Also, here's a good example of a case sporting a 120mm side fan. It's never a bad idea to blow directly on a video card, and the TOP 200mm fan will blow all other warm air out of the system.


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the diagram - I've decided to change the design to one like the 900, but from aluminum. Haven't quite figured out how I'm going to attach the sides, though...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pop rivets?


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

ooh, good idea. Thanks!

I'll post the redisgn when i get my main rig up and running again...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

or dzeus fasteners. 

That's be my choice.


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

*googles dzeus fasteners*

oh, those. Even better idea!

Thanks Magnethead!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

raptorkid said:


> *googles dzeus fasteners*
> 
> oh, those. Even better idea!
> 
> Thanks Magnethead!


they make working on racecars a whole lot easier


----------

